# Elk Slide Show, Reality is difficult to accept.



## M.R. (Oct 14, 2009)

From an email I recieved, so in the 'I' below.... not me. 
___________________________________________

"WARNING" There are some "VERY GRAFFIC" Photos here of Wolf killed animals. The pictures are for the most part animals killed by Wolves for the fun of it, not food. Again the pictures are not pleasant, but are informative as to what "SOME" Wolves are capable of. 
For the record, I supported the re introduction of Wolves in Yellowstone park, Public Land, protected animals. I still agree with that move and study. However, dangerous rogue predators of any kind should be dealt with. Swiftly and permanently!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Elk Slide Show, Reality is difficult to accept.



http://www.saveelk.com/wolf_002.htm


----------



## dingeryote (Oct 14, 2009)

M.R. said:


> From an email I recieved, so in the 'I' below.... not me.
> ___________________________________________
> 
> "WARNING" There are some "VERY GRAFFIC" Photos here of Wolf killed animals. The pictures are for the most part animals killed by Wolves for the fun of it, not food. Again the pictures are not pleasant, but are informative as to what "SOME" Wolves are capable of.
> ...



I also support the reintroduction of Predators to their natural habitat and range. Good for you!!

Lately, I keep hearing all the Greenweenie Vegan pukes sniveling about us tearing thngs up and global warming/cooling,sustainability and balance.

I gotta agree. It's time we reintroduced the Wolf, Mountain Lion, and bears to thier full habitat range starting with SanFrancisco, LosAngeles,Chicago, New York,Atlanta, and Phoenix. Detroit would be on the list but I don't think Bears eating crack heads would be Humane.

Conservation is the answer!!!

Good link!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## CaseyForrest (Oct 14, 2009)

In almost all the slides, one can see the ass has been eaten out.

Isnt that one of the things wild dogs go after? The poop of animals that eat twigs and berries has already processed nutrients that dog digestive systems cant break down. And ass such will eat the feces of animals that can break it down.

And people sport hunt all the time.


----------



## CrappieKeith (Oct 14, 2009)

I support the circle of life!


----------



## Gts4tw (Oct 14, 2009)

I went through the whole slide show. Looks like nature to me, I think the radical one is the guy with that website. He wants to hunt deer and is just ticked off that the wolf got there first. We see the same thing up here quite a bit with coyotes, what they dont mention is that the carcass will feed other animals. Also a still shot doesnt really let you know if the wolves were scared off by the approaching helicoper, or snowmobiles.


----------



## nickblaze466 (Oct 14, 2009)

in my experience they eat the butt out first, along with the guts, because they are the easiest to get to. no bone to mess with, just flesh. 

its difficult to say how i feel about the wolves. i have been in support of letting nature run its course for a while now, but when i see videos like that, or the one on field and stream where the wolves trap that elk in the river - i'd probably have shot each and every wolf out there if i could have and let that elk walk away. conflict of interest i guess...


----------



## Cedarkerf (Oct 14, 2009)

The greenies are fighting the reintroduction of grizzlies in the north cascades because they dont want the bear threat. One of their favorite hiking areas. They just want little fuzzy animals protected.


----------



## Spotted Owl (Oct 17, 2009)

Reintroduction of preditors is alright and a good idea. Only after you have their natural prey up to levels to healthy and stable enough numbers to sustain them. Right now there are live stock, pet, and human prey problems happening. Of coarse none of the pro wolf people want you to know that, and not many really want to hear/accept that thing like this happen when you do things like this. M.R. is in that part of the state and may know more about something happening with sheep/lambs and some beef in the last few months. I believe the problem became bad enough that state hunters were brought in to destroy the offending wolves.

According to a couple bios that I have talked with this is not the same animal that was originally here. It is a bigger, tougher, more efficient preditor. The original was a sleek abt 100# wolf, abt the size of a bigger than average lab. The few I have seen in Oregon with my own 2 eyes were easily 130#+ one was pushing 170#(just bigger than our current biggest St.Bernard), I nkow of one road kill wolf that was 193#s, yes I can accurately weight judge big dogs. On top of that they threw these experienced(transplanted) hunter/killers in to feed/prey on herds that have never had to deal with this threat in any type of scale before, in a climate much easier than the one they were taken from in in northern Canada and the northern Rockies. And contrary to popular belief wolves don't just kill for food/eating only. I am told that bios have many videos of killing and leaving the prey and never touching it after the kill. This may have been a good idea on paper but in reality it has become a nightmare. It's kinda like buying your car empty of fluids, driving home then adding you oil, coolant, etc. When you don't start at the begining you have more problems than you can prepare for cause you haven't thought behind where you are starting, just what should be needing to happen from that point on.

The states think the numbers are stable enough for wolf hunting as a numbers control management tactic for both preditor and prey species. Things are set up then the leaf eaters file suit and federal judges stop what many different types of professionals have put in motion. Soon enough the people will have enough and start controlling the population their own way(they already have). They will have more radio collar signals coming from empty collars on the bottom of rivers or buried. 

This is another created problem that will get worse before it gets better. I wish people would remember the 5Ps before they set things in motion. Just think about everything that will be effected.



Owl


----------



## M.R. (Oct 18, 2009)

Recon' history will have to repeat itself.
Thinking back to the era... when & why they were hunted/trapped/poisoned to ex-stink-sion [how's that for phonic's].  




http://www.lagrandeobserver.com/Opinion/Editorials/Give-ranchers-right-to-kill-problem-wolves

http://www.lagrandeobserver.com/News/Local-News/Kill-order-placed-on-2-area-wolves

http://www.lagrandeobserver.com/New...catch-attach-radio-collar-to-lamb-killing-wol


----------



## Austin1 (Oct 20, 2009)

I like the rare shot at the end that's what a wolf kill looks like up here. I have never found a kill other than a Mt lion kill were not much has been eaten. I personally don't buy the slide show it was made to support the paid for hunting in the U.S were you have to pay big dollars to hunt your animal A big difference from paying a outfitter big dollars to hunt your animal on Gov or private land no trophy fee's as that's illegal up here. 
Wolves are making a very strong comeback in Banff, a park and are taking many elk but I have herd nothing about sport hunting killing and leaving it.
Granted wolves can be a problem if they get into live stock I have discussed this with a few ranchers here in Southern AB in the Porcupine hills area where I hunt as a big pack moved in a few years ago, they had no trouble with the wolves. The wolves left as soon as they came they just wandered away from the mountains and came east following the deer.
I seen a nice big black one cutting fire wood this year, they have always been here and belong here. Even on T.V they showed just how many Mt lions come into the city. They had game camera pic's of them sitting on picnic tables!


----------



## Austin1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Another thing I would like to bring up is the Coyote wolf thing, Ya we all seen the film with the wolves killing coyotes in Yellow Stone. 
But I have a interesting story for ya all.
I was hunting West of Ft Macleod AB on a large ranch about 17 sections of land in the Porcupine hills. About 12 years ago when the wolves decided to move into this area. I had a Mule deer doe tag to fill like shooting fish in a barrel lol.After shooting my deer I took a short cut back to the Ranch they always take a tractor out and get your deer for ya. Walking back I found a fresh kill with two wolf tracks in the snow you could read it like a book. That's when the yotes converged on the Wolves you could read the tracks a fight happened and the Yotes won!Yes at least 6/7 Yotes came to get that deer. But they drove the wolves nut's you could see it in the tracks around the kill. Strength in numbers won that fight although a wolf is double the size or 3 times the size( for a big one) but I have shot lot's of 40 lb yotes down there.I have watched the yotes first hand pester a black bear into leaving the area. Tough little bastards and the reason why Sheep ranching in this area never took off at least what the beef ranchers tell me.


----------

